# Id please



## Raideric24 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just wandering if anyone knows this plant


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

looks like mermaid weed


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with DutchMuch, Proserpinaca palustris, or Mermaid Weed


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

hoppycalif said:


> I agree with DutchMuch, Proserpinaca palustris, or Mermaid Weed


I concur.


----------

